# Cellar Door



## 2010Homeowner (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok I need help with closing off a cellar door that leads to the basement of a house. The original door is falling apart and critters are finding their way into the house. I do not want to have access to the house through the cellar door at all! The door is surrounded by concrete and I am a beginner when it comes to home improvements! 
PLEASE help me!

Thanks and have a great one!


----------



## Splinter (Dec 6, 2010)

Keep an exterior door there, it'll surely come in handy one day. You can pick up a new metal door for just a few hundred bucks.. My local lumberyard gets them for me, and you might find one that'll fit your opening at the local Big Orange store....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You need to post pictures of the entrance from outside, the door from the stairwell leading down, and the door from the basement looking towards it. It really depends on how much work will be involved to do everything, and how warm your area is, to still do the work, before the snow falls. Getting it weather tight, would definitely help your heating bill this Winter.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

frame out the concrete opening with 2x4s slam up some 3/4 plywood and and then cover the walk down step opening into the basement...so snow doesnt sit down there all winter.... might want to re consider a door in the spring:wink:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd buy a fiberglass door instead (Lowes sells them) and remove the wood brick molding that comes with it and replace with PVC brick molding. That way no rust or rot.
A basement needs some form of egress if someone ever wants to convert it to living space.


----------



## Splinter (Dec 6, 2010)

I assumed it was this kind of basement door... I could be wrong....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Post a picture of the situation.
Closing off an access door is rarely a solution to deferred maintanence. The cost to remove an asset is not usually money well spent.
Why the situation has deteriorated to the point that animals are getting into the house makes no sense to me.


----------

